# Euthyroid Hashis, treat or watch and wait? (Labs included)



## thejailer (Oct 9, 2013)

32 year old male, I was diagnosed with Hashis a little over 3 years ago. My main goal is to lower antibodies. I recently had blood work done which showed high reverse T3. My Dr suggested taking liothyronine to lower the rt3, and wanted me to start Selenium to lower my TPO antibodies. Before committing to taking T3, I wanted to see if there were any other options.

After doing some research on reverse T3, I decided to do a cortisol saliva test to check my cortisol levels, which came back high. I then looked into ways to lower cortisol and discovered Vitamin C could lower cortisol. So for the past 2 months I have been taking 300mcg Selinium (1x day), and 500mg Vit C (3x a day.) My rt3 levels dropped from 29 (Range 8-25) to 18.

The rest of my labs looked like this:

FREE THYROXINE: 0.97 ng/dL Range: 0.6 - 1.3 ng/dL

FREE T3: 3.2 pg/mL Range: 2.4 - 4.4 pg/mL

TSH: 0.732 uIU/mL Range: 0.3 - 5.5 uIU/mL

I am still waiting for my TPO results to get back, in the mean time I have cut back on Gluten, but have not eliminated it.

These are the rest of my labs from a couple of months ago.

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODY: 292.9 IU/mL Range: 0.0 - 6.0 IU/mL

Iodine: 64 mcg/L Range: 52 - 109 mcg/L

SELENIUM: 166 ug/L Range: 23 - 190 ug/L

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODY: 4 IU/mL Range:< OR = 1 IU/mL

Over all I think my #'s look pretty good (besides the antibodies.) Is there anything else I should be doing, or need to start taking? I feel great, my metabolism is still working perfectly, no cardio needed I can eat what I want and not put on a pound, so I don't want to mess anything up with that.

Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> So for the past 2 months I have been taking 300mcg Selinium (1x day), and 500mg Vit C (3x a day.) My rt3 levels dropped from 29 (Range 8-25) to 18.


Thank you for sharing. Very impressive results.

Both your FT-4 and FT-3 are below 1/2 of range. If you ramiain consistent at 1/2 range you might consider the liliothyroxine. You may want to wait and retest to see if your body can raise those results on it's own or add the liothyroxine as suggested.


----------



## thejailer (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for the reply.

Just got my antibody results:

TPO is now at 220 down from 290 2 months ago, and down from the original diagnosis # of 480 3 years ago. Not done but it's improvement none the less.

My Tgap value is 4, which did not change.


----------

